

Sec Carter at Stanford: Pentagon to Open Silicon Valley Outpost - bkohlmann
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/04/pentagon-sets-silicon-valley-outpost/110845/

======
bkohlmann
I'd be curious if those of you in the Valley think this is a useful venture --
i.e. what are the hurdles DoD will face -- and is the bureaucracy too much to
overcome?

